# Database Discussions > Sybase >  BCP Import for Text Data type

## Nirmal

Hi,
Everyone
While importing data with BCP utility from flat file. What parameter or switch I do have to specify for Text data type.


Thanks
Nirmal

----------


## al

-c. You can also add field terminator, row terminator, by default -c gives 	 (tab) as a field terminator and  
 (new line) as row terminator .


------------
Nirmal at 3/21/01 1:08:59 PM


Hi,
Everyone
While importing data with BCP utility from flat file. What parameter or switch I do have to specify for Text data type.


Thanks
Nirmal

----------

